

Greylock Sends Entrepreneurs a Message with New $1 Billion Fund - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/big-appetite-greylock-sends-entrepreneurs-a-message-with-new-1-billion-fund/

======
yawniek
we see the "information revolution/productivity gain" which was anticipated
before y2k materializing today (at least to some extend). but seing an arms
race in the finance industry is seldom a good thing. so my guess is that
sooner or later it will be a bubble. but it will take a little longer to
develop. the fundamentals are actually there, thus the numbers are not made
up. on the other side these high prices could just be the inflation created
trough the financial crisis.

its still a good thing that the US drives investments into technology. in the
end, most of these will survive and act as an enabler for even more high tech
industries.

